# Did Perry's B&T change ownership?



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Just curious if same people are running/owning it.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

can never be too sure of whats happening there. its seems to be a VERY FLUIDIC situation


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Nope. Past owner is locked up


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avoid Perry's now.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

10-4. I'm picking up what y'all are putting down.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

My understanding Eric ( Perry ) is gone & Jessica his wife & a better fishing person than 3/4 's of the guys on here ( no offense ) is still running the shop.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

U might have hit the nail on the head... but Jessica, to put it very nice, is one of the last people I would give any money too. I WAS a loyal customer until I had a very bad experience in her shop one morning. She told me "i would never catch another fish in the inlet because she knew I stole from her" i was looking at a $3 item and didnt know what size i needed and asked if i could go out side and make sure it fit before i bought it. Well i got pissed and bought both sizes to prove I didnt steal anything and that I didnt care if i spent a whole $7 at her shop. If anyone else was open that early that day I would have definitely went somewhere else. As a friend of mine says "I would not give her the pleasure to piss down her throat if her guts were on fire". Needless to say he had an experience close to the same. There is a reason captain "E" does not promote them on his weekly show anymore...this is my personal oppnion and that's it. If u need anything in the inlet go to the outpost, Steve and the gentleman there will go out of there way to help any one any way they can.


----------

